# Video grab in DAW?



## JamelaBanderson (Mar 30, 2022)

Anyone have suggestions how to grab video with sound from my DAW? Not trying to YouTube or make a career change, so ideally it should be free.

I have Movavi and am trying to show from Ableton in Windows 10 in order to get help with a tech issue. When I tried, it didn't work, though maybe something in the preferences screen needs to be changed....


----------



## Niah2 (Mar 30, 2022)

Hmm, I'm not a expert on this but I think if I understand your issue you can try https://obsproject.com/

I believe it is still free


----------



## JamelaBanderson (Mar 30, 2022)

Niah2 said:


> Hmm, I'm not a expert on this but I think if I understand your issue you can try https://obsproject.com/
> 
> I believe it is still free


does it record DAW sound? @Niah2


----------



## Niah2 (Mar 30, 2022)

JamelaBanderson said:


> does it record DAW sound? @Niah2


Sorry just checked, can't get anything recorded out of my DAW :-(. I was under the impression that it recorded everything activity you did on your PC.


----------



## JamelaBanderson (Mar 30, 2022)

Niah2 said:


> Sorry just checked, can't get anything recorded out of my DAW :-(. I was under the impression that it recorded everything activity you did on your PC.


Thanks, I'll keep searching...


----------



## Dietz (Mar 31, 2022)

Something like this, maybe ...?

-> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/free-screen-recorder/9p7bfxjtbtzz#activetab=pivot:overviewtab


----------



## wahey73 (Mar 31, 2022)

OBS on PC should be able to record everything, even the sound of the DAW. Just invest a little bit of time to go through the learning curve of OBS. I use it for my Youtube videos and my live streams, quite a handy tool, but I'm on Mac.
This article might help you: https://www.piano-composer-teacher-...audio properties,recorded to a separate track.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 31, 2022)

OBS can definitely do it with the right routing. You may need some virtual routing, such as Banana or ReWire.

Another option is to record the sound separately from the DAW with an audio recorder. It might be overkill, but Audacity is free.

I can record my audio inside my DAW using loopback from my Focusright onto a muted audio track, but that won't work if you are changing your use of the Transport as part of what you are recording (e.g. Looping a section, or stopping and starting playback).


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Mar 31, 2022)

Here's how i do it:

- Get OBS (free)
- Get ReaStream (also free)

You basically put reastream on the master bus of your project and set it to local broadcast so that you can send that audio to be recorded by obs.

There are videos on ReaStream on YouTube.

this was the easiest method by far after hours of searching.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 31, 2022)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Here's how i do it:
> 
> - Get OBS (free)
> - Get ReaStream (also free)
> ...


This may not work at first. Most likely, you'll have done something wrong, or missed a step somewhere. So, those videos can be very helpful but you may have to watch more than one to get all the information that enables you to succeed on your own computer.

I don't have any of that installed anymore, otherwise I'd try to walk you through it on here.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Mar 31, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> This may not work at first. Most likely, you'll have done something wrong, or missed a step somewhere. So, those videos can be very helpful but you may have to watch more than one to get all the information that enables you to succeed on your own computer.
> 
> I don't have any of that installed anymore, otherwise I'd try to walk you through it on here.


This is what I use to successfully record from my DAW 😊


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 31, 2022)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> This is what I use to successfully record from my DAW 😊


Oh, so true for me too!


----------



## EgM (Mar 31, 2022)

Curious, trying it right now. What do you use as Audio Input in OBS, like in Sources how do you use ReaStream? All it lists are driver sound inputs



Edit: Ah, I see! Audio Input Capture, filters, select vst plugin

Brilliant, didn't think of this. Thanks @NeonMediaKJT I just used soundcard routings in the past but this is much easier to send a distinct mix to OBS, much appreciated


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Mar 31, 2022)

EgM said:


> Curious, trying it right now. What do you use as Audio Input in OBS, like in Sources how do you use ReaStream? All it lists are driver sound inputs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you got it working! 

I've recently been trying to wrap my head around sending that audio to Discord all week haha. Had no luck so far.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 31, 2022)

To my knowledge, no video recorders on the market, even OBS, will directly accept audio from a DAW. So you need to route your audio out of your DAW into something like VB-Audio's Voicemeeter and then the video recorder/OBS will accept the audio input. (I've never heard of Reastream but I will check it out)
Voicemeeter is donationware.





VB-Audio VoiceMeeter


VoiceMeeter Virtual Audio Device Mixer by V.Burel




vb-audio.com





Voicemeeter is extremely finicky with Focusrite interfaces. I've only been able to make it work with a lot of help from @Simeon who has given me the right settings. Even so, I often have issues with Cubase to Voicemeeter to OBS. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. The audio quality can be awful.


----------



## Simeon (Mar 31, 2022)

EgM said:


> Curious, trying it right now. What do you use as Audio Input in OBS, like in Sources how do you use ReaStream? All it lists are driver sound inputs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually use the ASIO plugin for OBS. It allows me to set the LOOPBACK output of my Focusrite 4i4 as a source and it seems to work great. One thing to check is to make sure that your audio sampling rate is set to the same in OBS as your device settings (I have both set to 24 bit 48k).

@Reid Rosefelt, yeah, Voicemeeter can be tricky with Focusrite as it is very strict at how it handles the audio packets coming in and out of it. I had some discussion with the Voicemeeter developer and it goes to how the Focusrite driver is handling things. Hopefully one day it can be improved, but in the meantime, I just have to find the right buffer size that allows them to play nice together.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 31, 2022)

Simeon said:


> I actually use the ASIO plugin for OBS. It allows me to set the LOOPBACK output of my Focusrite 4i4 as a source and it seems to work great. One thing to check is to make sure that your audio sampling rate is set to the same in OBS as your device settings (I have both set to 24 bit 48k).
> 
> @Reid Rosefelt, yeah, Voicemeeter can be tricky with Focusrite as it is very strict at how it handles the audio packets coming in and out of it. I had some discussion with the Voicemeeter developer and it goes to how the Focusrite driver is handling things. Hopefully one day it can be improved, but in the meantime, I just have to find the right buffer size that allows them to play nice together.


I have the Focusrite 4i4 too. Loopback is invaluable, I use it all the time. Plus, if the 4i4 is good enough for Simeon...

I should try to set all of this up again. It would be useful for sharing information on this forum with video, if for nothing else.

I really wanted to get routing to Discord, Microsoft Teams and and the like set up; but I didn't get around to it. I don't really need that anymore. I believe it can be done, though.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 31, 2022)

Simeon said:


> I actually use the ASIO plugin for OBS.


???????

I'm going to be asking you about this at some point.


----------



## Simeon (Mar 31, 2022)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> ???????
> 
> I'm going to be asking you about this at some point.


Of course, it does help manage things at least for me, as I am not thinking about all of the audio/input selections in OBS.

Also, since I have the 4i4, you have the additional outputs that I discovered I can use for things like Skype audio and route them to where I want them using the Focusrite Control. Figuring that out allowed me to totally remove Voicemeeter from the equation.


----------



## Simeon (Mar 31, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I have the Focusrite 4i4 too. Loopback is invaluable, I use it all the time. Plus, if the 4i4 is good enough for Simeon...
> 
> I should try to set all of this up again. It would be useful for sharing information on this forum with video, if for nothing else.
> 
> I really wanted to get routing to Discord, Microsoft Teams and and the like set up; but I didn't get around to it. I don't really need that anymore. I believe it can be done, though.


I will see what I can do to help.


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 31, 2022)

If you have an nVidia card, they have a good screen recording program. If you set your DAW output to Windows Audio, it can also capture the sound in the process.


----------



## KJL (Apr 1, 2022)

OBS + VB-Audio VoiceMeeter works for me and relatively easy to setup. After installing both software, select "Voicemeeter Virtual ASIO" as your DAW ASIO driver and then select the "VoiceMeeter Output" as your OBS Mic input to record DAW audio into your OBS display capture.


----------



## JamelaBanderson (Apr 4, 2022)

@Niah @KJL @Trash Panda @wahey73 @Bee_Abney 
@NeonMediaKJT @Reid Rosefelt @EgM @Simeon 

Thanks to all for the great suggestions! I knew VI-Control wouldn't let me down.


----------



## J-M (Apr 4, 2022)

I use my RME's loopback function combined with Nvidia's screen recording. Works perfectly!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 4, 2022)

Screenflow is my choice (Mac only). Love it!


----------

